# Furminator Question



## brenthughes07 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey,

If I use the Furminator rake brush on my dog too often, will his coat get ruined, or anything else bad happen? Also, how often should I use a strong rake brush like this? Every day? Once or twice a week? Once a month?

Thank you for your responses!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I dont think so........


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I only use my furminator after my dogs dry after a bath and maybe before a trial.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

You can strip too much hair if you brush too long in one session, but I have never had that happen (I'm usually tired of brushing after 10 minutes) As it removes the undercoat, I have never had a problem with any damage. The furminator doesn't work too well on my Long Hair GSD, but works very well on my regular coat and my huskies. If you use it regularly (3-5 times a week), it greatly decreases the shedding problems that can occur with German Shedders









And as stated previously: use on dry hair, not wet!


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

I usually only brush Ruby for about 10-15 mins with hers. She gets squirrely and I know there is no real end to the fur







I remember a groomer telling me to be careful when using it because if you go to long it will irritate thier skin- I would assume that's also related to how hard you press down. 
I would say not too hard and a short session followed by a wide slicker brush will wrap up nicely. I always do it with DRY fur too. 

Oh, and I never use it on her belly or down on her lower legs too sensitive.


----------



## SueLS (Apr 13, 2005)

I really didn't like the Furminator. I used my undercoat rake with the double row and the other brush, not sure what it is called, it has a flat head and a lot of softer metal prongs spaced close. I find those two get out the most hair.

The Furminator was expensive, and didn't do well in a thick coat IMO.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Spent $40 on a FURminator and it did "okay."
Spent $1 on an undercoat rake (overstock from a pet supply store,) and never looked back


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

My daughter and I like saving the fur until we get a whole bunch in a shoe box...its nice and soft







then we throw it out. Is there a market out there for GSD filled pillows? I could retire early if there were.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I just ordered the large yellow one from E bay for $ 13.75 with shipping.
Still don't have it yet but cant wait to try it!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I found them discounted also, but was curious what they did exactly... if it just pulled loose, or was a stripper that kinda cuts?

Looking to try to possibly show, so want to make sure we have everything we need to keep Cullen looking his best!


----------



## ufandrew (May 4, 2007)

I absolutely love my Furminator... Whenever I start noticing excess hair clumps in my house, or some dead hair on her, I rake her. 5-10 minutes... I get about 4 square feet of dead hair, and she looks 20 pounds lighter.

I wouldn't use any other product.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I've never used one, but friends have. They all either disliked it themselves, or their dogs did. I think if used incorrectly you could end up doing some damage to the undercoat...... we all use the old tried and true, undercoat rake and either a slicker or comb/brush. Effective and a heck of lot cheaper.
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We bought one, used it.......HATE IT!
Stripped the undercoat, thinned out the top coat, and caused "breakage".....
Rake & slicker brush....best for the GSD coat....JMO.
Robin


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There was a dog at my club that was overfurminated! His owner thought she was doing it right, he lost most of his tail fluff and his undercoat was basically stripped(he was barely a year old)
I'll stick with the undercoat rake, thank you!


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a med. Furminator and like it well enough, but what I wouldn't trade for anything is my Greyhound comb. It's a little pricey, but it is amazing on undercoats and loose fluff, plus tails and legs. 

https://www.a1petsupply.com/secure_html/aa-greyhound.htm

My dogs will stand still forever while I comb them, but get a little antsy with the Furminator.


----------

